# Best Foundation for African American Gals with Oily Skin



## Sagittarius1978 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am new to the site and I was wondering if you could help me out. I am a light-skinned African American with oily skin looking for a good foundation for my upcoming wedding...any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello and Congrats on you upcomming Wedding!

I have oily skin and use Prescriptives Virtual Matte foundation. It absorbs oil and goes on very smooth. It also has an SPF of 15. Precriptives foundations match your undertone that way you get that flawless skin look that matches your skin.

Hope this info helps.

If you have any question feel free to PM me.

Be Blessed!

Sunshine


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Sunshine, I will research it.


----------



## Micki (Jul 28, 2006)

*jumping up and down*

Everyday Minerals! Everyday Minerals! E-V-E...you get the point.

I have skin this time of year and I am singing the praises of EDM. I never liked to wear foundation because I felt it looked so unnatural and masklike. Not EDM! I was at dinner with my fiancÃ© the other night and he commented on my lack of makeup and how great my skin was looking. I kissed him! Get their sample kit to find your skin color match and don't be afraid to blend 2 together.

Also, you may want to reconsider your face moisturizer. For example, I used to use Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion, but found that it make my oily skin even oilier. I switched to the Moisturizing Gel and it works much better. When I'm being cost conscious I use Neutrogena's Visibly Even moisturizer and I don't get oily all day.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I'm sure you'll make a gorgeous bride! A few of our DDD and MMM (GGG too) use MAC foundations, and some use Prescriptives. I'd check into those, as well as Everyday Minerals since that seems to be a great product based on a lot of reviews here on the forum! Sorry if I'm not much help! Good luck, and congrats again!


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks so much, you guys! I am currently trying to get my skincare regimen together, but that is a whole other story. I will look into your suggestions. I am currently using Oil of Olay as a moisturizer. Micki can you suggest some better moisturizers for me?

Aquilah -

Thanks for your help and the well wishes.


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

my skin type is oily/acne prone and i'm a prescriptives custom blend foundation customer. custom blend is a little pricey, but it matches my skintone exactly and they put an oil control lotion right in the foundation! for me it's worth the cost. i use sundari neem and avocado moisturizer and it works well to keep me moisturized without being too oily and i use it sparingly (alittle goes a long way). hope this helps! congrats and good luck!


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Jul 28, 2006)

Monniej -

Where can I find the Sundari Neem and Avocado moisturizer?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 28, 2006)

Studio Stick Foundation by MAC - works for me.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sagittarius1978* Hello everyone, I am new to the site and I was wondering if you could help me out. I am a light-skinned African American with oily skin looking for a good foundation for my upcoming wedding...any suggestions? Thanks in advance. I use the Astarte Liquid Foundation in Vespera 3 and Powder in Vespera. This line is geared toward women of color. www.astartecosmetics.com


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 30, 2007)

awesome thread. useful


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 30, 2007)

MAC or Prescriptives should have something for you! Congratulations on the your upcoming nuptials!!!


----------



## MsLaVera (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice...i am a shinner too


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,

Use a *water-based* foundation. Iman makes either an oil control or oil-free foundation. Also check out Black Opal. Make sure that your moisturizer, primer and powder are also are formulated for oily skin types.


----------



## tajameka (Feb 25, 2008)

i would recommend covergirl queen collection liquid makeup


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 25, 2008)

i use black radiance mattifying foundation...i also like BE mineral foundation,its luminous w/o the oil


----------



## renbray (Feb 25, 2008)

i use an oil free moisturizer and powder foundation from mac. Prescriptives is nice. i also love Make Up Forever matte plus.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 26, 2008)

This is an interesting thread; I have oily skin too.


----------



## CurlySista21 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so lovin this thread. I am African American with super oily, acne prone skin skin. I was using MAC foundation for 2 years and it continually broke me out. Just yesterday I bought some foundation from Prescriptives in Fresh Cocoa in Virtual Matte for $32 and I am in love with the feel of the makeup and the non-shinyness. Congrats on your wedding.


----------



## Mimi84 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Oil Free Liquid Foundation. The BEST ever!


----------



## flyestme (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks guys this thread is very helpful


----------



## GlobylGyrl (Jan 15, 2012)

This thread was super helpful in giving me ideas for foundation that could work for my skin type.  Thanx ladies


----------



## Berniemac (Aug 24, 2012)

Loving the thread.  Reminded me of how much better Prescriptives custom blen (although price) worked for my skin.  After using Bobby Brown and doing everything to control the oil, I think I am going back to Prescriptives.  Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## CynthiaSA (Feb 19, 2013)

Is the Studio stick foundation by MAC in South Africa as well?


----------



## Eemah (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the information, and to the young lady that will become one with another yes; congratulations to both of you. I found this blog because of my question being the same as most African American Women; which is "what foundation is good for our skin"? A good question. But I wanted to reply to the "finding a good skin care product" comment. The problem begins with the oil we secret, and how thick it is; this causes dead skin cells to not shed away, and this along with wax from many of the over the counter products like Oil of Olay; clog the pores which then prevents our skin care products from penetrating and thoroughly cleansing or protecting our skin. I am of mixed ethnicity African, Indian, Spaniard, European; ya know; and I seem to have everything going on with my skin and the Indian genetics are the most dominant which is the reason for my thick oil secretion. Being a Professional Cosmetologist myself in all phases of care for the, this issue with my skin caused me to search the" professional products" for a cure. I took my own professional journey and that bought me to a product that contained Glycolic Acid; this is an ingredient that must be used under the direction and care of a Professional Esthetician; one that knows about Alpha Hydroxy Acids; and how they work on the skin. So this has been my key to controlling the oil secretion or oil flow from my pores, it breaks down the oil and dissolves dead skin cells., which then leave you with clear and even toned skin, the perfect pallet for a good oil free or not, foundation or maybe even no foundation at all. Peace Ladies


----------



## berkha (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai, everyone.. im new to this site.. my skin in dark n very oily.. can any one suggest to me which brand of foundation is good to hide my shiny face.. thanks in advanced


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

First I would recommend starting with a facial routine. Before you apply foundation to use a primer. Benefit's Stay Flawless may help, you can get a sample from Sephora if you have one locally. I would suggest trying a matte foundation such as Make Up For Ever's Mat Velvet + (again Sephora for samples if possible) and set with Tarte's clay powder which will help keep everything matte and not shiny. Touch up through out the day by using blotting sheets to absorb excess oil.


----------



## berkha (Oct 27, 2013)

Hai, if u dont mind can u let me know the brand of yr foundation Thanks



> Hai, everyone.. im new to this site.. my skin in dark n very oily.. can any one suggest to me which brand ofÂ foundation is good to hide my shiny face.. thanks in advanced





> Thank you ladies for the information, and to the young lady that will become one with another yes; congratulations to both of you. I found this blog because of my question being the same as most African American Women; which is "what foundation is good for our skin"? A good question. But I wanted to reply to the "finding a good skin care product" comment. The problem begins with the oil we secret, and how thick it is; this causes dead skin cells to not shed away, and this along with wax from many of the over the counter products like Oil of Olay; clog the pores which then prevents our skin care products from penetrating and thoroughly cleansing or protecting our skin. I am of mixed ethnicity African, Indian, Spaniard, European; ya know; and I seem to have everything going on with my skin and the Indian genetics are the most dominant which is the reason for my thick oil secretion. Being a Professional Cosmetologist myself in all phases of care for the, this issue with my skin caused me to search the" professional products" for a cure. I took my own professional journey and that bought me to a product that contained Glycolic Acid; this is an ingredient that must be used under the direction and care of a Professional Esthetician; one that knows about Alpha Hydroxy Acids; and how they work on the skin. So this has been my key to controlling the oil secretion or oil flow from my pores, it breaks down the oil and dissolves dead skin cells., which then leave you with clear and even toned skin, the perfect pallet for a good oil free or not, foundation or maybe even no foundation at all. Peace Ladies


----------

